# Eraan/Ervan/Erover met denken/nadenken



## Alisson Pereira

Dag

Hoe moet ik dat gebrauiken, bijvoorbeeld zou ik dan de volgende zinnen kunnen zeggen? (How should I use that, can I say, for example, the following phrases?)

Ik *denk* *aan* mijn ouders, ik mis hen/ik *denk* *over* mijn ouders *na*, ik mis hen (I'm thinkin' of/about my parents, I miss them)
Ik *denk* *eraan* naar Nederland te gaan (I'm thinkin' of/about going to Netherlands)
Ik* denk erover/ervan* wat ik moet doen om haar te helpen (I'm thinkin' of/about what I should do to help her.)

Bij voorbaat denk


----------



## eno2

gebrauiken,

Ik *denk* *aan* mijn ouders, 
ik mis hen
ik *denk* *over* mijn ouders *na*  Very unusual. Ik denk veel over mijn ouders na. F.i. you're thinking much about the kind of education they gave you. Or you're traumatised by them and therefore: je denkt veel over je ouders (hun gedrag) na. ik denk veel over (de relatie  met) mijn ouders na. Context...

Ik *denk* *eraan* naar Nederland te gaan (I'm thinkin' of/about going to Netherlands) 
Better: erover. Also: Ik denk naar Nederland te gaan. The latter has a slightly greater degree of probability. Or so I think. 
Ik* denk erover/ervan* wat ik moet doen om haar te helpen (I'm thinkin' of/about what I should do to help her.) Ik ben aan het aan het denken (aan/over is facultatief hier)   wat ik kan doen om haar te helpen. Ik ben aan het overwegen wat ik kan doen om haar te helpen.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Dat was een goede uitleg, maar in welke situaties zou ik ''ervan'' kunnen gebruiken?


----------



## eno2

Wat denk je *er *zelf *van*?
Wat denk je *ervan*? 


Wat denk je *erover?*
Denk er nog eens over. Denk er nog eens over na. Overdenk het nog eens. 

Denk eraan  dat je niet kan zeggen=>Eraan nadenken  Ervan nadenken 

Je kan wel zeggen=>
Erover nadenken


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Bijvoorbeeld Kan ik dit dan zeggen??

A: Dus zal je volgende week met ons naar het strand meegaan?
B: Dat weet ik nog niet, maar ik denk *ervan/erover.        *
A: Denk *eraan* dat je tot morgen gewoon hebt om dat te beantwoorden.
B: Maak je geen zorgen, morgenochtend zal ik *er nog eens over na*denken, want nu ben ik moe.


*Was het gesprek goed?*


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Zou iemand de bovenstaande vraag kunnen beantwoorden?

Dank je!


----------



## ThomasK

Nog wat commentaar van mij in het blauw... 


Alisson Pereira said:


> Bijvoorbeeld Kan ik dit dan zeggen??
> 
> A: Dus zal je volgende week met ons naar het strand meegaan?
> B: Dat weet ik nog niet, maar *ik denk van we**l* (eventueel : ik overweeg het (I am considering it)). Ik denk eraan???
> A: Denk *eraan* dat je tot morgen de tijd hebt om dat te beantwoorden. _ (This is really urging someone, reminding, not very pleasant - I'd say:
> Wil je tegen morgen reageren? *Geef je nog een seintje voor morgen? * (This is more idiomatic)_
> B: Maak je geen zorgen, morgenochtend zal ik er nog eens over nadenken, want nu ben ik moe.





eno2 said:


> ik *denk* *over* mijn ouders *na*  Very unusual indeed, as Eno2 pointed out.
> *Ik denk na over dingen, lijkt mij, over gedrag, over de achtergrond van feiten, enz. (reflection). *
> WEL: ik denk (terug) aan mijn ouders (I think back to my parents)
> 
> Ik* denk erover/ervan* wat ik moet doen om haar te helpen (I'm thinkin' of/about what I should do to help her.)
> Ik ben aan het denken (ik ben erover aan het nadenken - but this is very long) wat ik kan doen om haar te helpen.
> Ik ben aan het overwegen wat ik kan doen om haar te helpen.
> *OF ik kijk nog wat ik kan doen om te helpen/ Ik kijk nog hoe ik kan helpen... *



[/QUOTE]


----------



## eno2

A: Dus zal je volgende week met ons naar het strand meegaan?
B: Dat weet ik nog niet, maar ik denk *ervan/erover  *Variante=> ik denk er nog over na.        
A: Denk *eraan* dat je (MAAR ) tot morgen gewoon hebt om dat te beantwoorden.
B: Maak je geen zorgen, morgenochtend zal ik *er nog eens over na*denken, want nu ben ik moe. 
*Was het gesprek goed? * Rekening houdend met de twee correcties, ja.


Opgepast
<Ik denk erover na >geeft geen enkele indicatie positief of negatief. Je denkt er gewoon over na. Je overweegt voor en tegen, je weet nog niet of je zin hebt of niet. 
'<Ik denk erover>, met voorwerp, en niet als zelfstandig antwoord, is idiomatisch en  betekent : <Ik ben min of meer van plan>. <ik neem het positief  in overweging>.  Dat is dus al vrij *positief. Ik overweeg....*

Voorbeeld:

Ik denk erover volgende week met jullie naar het strand mee te gaan => Ik overweeg/ben al halvelings van plan met jullie mee te gaan naar het strand.
Normaal wordt 'ik denk erover' niet voor zulke triviale dingen gebruikt. Wel voor veel belangrijkere dingen. 
Ik overweeg te scheiden. Ik overweeg  van studierichting te veranderen.
Ik denk erover te scheiden. Ik denk erover van studierichting te veranderen etc...


----------



## ThomasK

Ik wil eigenlijk nog een Nederlander horen over die "denk eraan/ erover na/..." Zijn er Nederlanders op deze wolk?


----------



## eno2

Ik denk eraan wordt ongetwijfeld  door Nederlanders gebruikt in de zin van> ik overweeg. 
Als iemand geen beslissing kan of durft te nemen, zeggen we > denk er nog eens over> denk er nog eens over na.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, Dank u


----------

